# Greetings from Ireland.



## MikeSynnott (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello all.

Bro. Mike Synnott here, MM, Emerald Lodge 49, Greystones, Co. Wicklow, Ireland. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 8, 2016)

MikeSynnott said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Bro. Mike Synnott here, MM, Emerald Lodge 49, Greystones, Co. Wicklow, Ireland.
> 
> ...



Greetings from Florida brother welcome to the forum


----------



## Bloke (Sep 8, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from Melbourne Australia !


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from Santa Cruz, California.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome brother!  Greetings from Santa Fe New Mexico byway of Oregon

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 9, 2016)

greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from the State of Idaho, USA.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Richard Edward Rooney (Oct 18, 2016)

Greetings!


----------

